# My Bra



## Relle (Dec 31, 2015)

This is a photo of a bra that I decorated for 'bling a bra' for breast cancer in November. They got judged and I came second, so I'm happy with that. I used some of my FO to scent it. The title is - STOP and smell the flowers.


----------



## newbie (Dec 31, 2015)

Your title certainly caught my eye! Congrats on placing second. I think you need to make a blinged bottom to go with that because it makes me think of starlets from the 50' and 60's. Pair it with a swim cap and you've got a great beach outfit!


----------



## jules92207 (Dec 31, 2015)

That is adorable! I agree we need a matching bottom.


----------



## JayJay (Dec 31, 2015)

Relle said:


> This is a photo of a bra that I decorated for 'bling a bra' for breast cancer in November. They got judged and I came second, so I'm happy with that. I used some of my FO to scent it.
> 
> View attachment 18367



I didn't know what to expect when I clicked on this link. But I am glad I did. This makes me smile. 

Very pretty. 

I love the idea of scenting it. LOL. What scent did you use?


----------



## Susie (Dec 31, 2015)

Kudos!


----------



## Relle (Dec 31, 2015)

JayJay said:


> I didn't know what to expect when I clicked on this link. But I am glad I did. This makes me smile.
> 
> Very pretty.
> 
> I love the idea of scenting it. LOL. What scent did you use?



The title is not always what you think. The scent is African Violet of course.



newbie said:


> Your title certainly caught my eye! Congrats on placing second. I think you need to make a blinged bottom to go with that because it makes me think of starlets from the 50' and 60's. Pair it with a swim cap and you've got a great beach outfit!



That would be Nooooooo. I think a swim cap would look nice in it, as you say back to the sixties.



jules92207 said:


> That is adorable! I agree we need a matching bottom. ������



That would be Nooooo. It took me too long to do the bra.


----------



## Ellacho (Dec 31, 2015)

Congrats!! That is very lovely!


----------



## shunt2011 (Dec 31, 2015)

Very nice. Congratulations!


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Dec 31, 2015)

I like it! Especially the warning to 'stop' when you're down to just your bra [emoji4]


----------



## lsg (Dec 31, 2015)

Cute!


----------



## roseb (Dec 31, 2015)

Congrats! Very pretty...you should have gotten first place!


----------



## CaraBou (Dec 31, 2015)

Coolest bra I've ever seen.  I hate bras but that's a keeper


----------



## traderbren (Dec 31, 2015)

Add me to the "I didn't know what to expect when I opened this thread" list. It's beautiful. congratulations!


----------



## navigator9 (Dec 31, 2015)

I'd wear it with a buttoned shirt, unbuttoned just enough to reveal the flowers. Think of it...what a conversation starter! :-D


----------



## KristaY (Dec 31, 2015)

Relle, that's just awesome! What a great breast cancer awareness campaigne. Our local breast cancer awareness group does a "bling a shoe" contest. All very funny and great imagination (one person turned at size 18 men's high top into a wedged heal, lol) but I really like your bra better. Speaks more to the point of the issue. Great work! :clap:


----------



## snappyllama (Dec 31, 2015)

Congratulations, that is adorable!


----------



## Relle (Jan 2, 2016)

Thanks for your comments everyone. The best part I didn't have to buy anything to make it.




The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> I like it! Especially the warning to 'stop' when you're down to just your bra [emoji4]



Only you would think of that EG.
Stop and smell the flowers was my inspiration.
We live in a world where everyone is rushing around and not slowing down and stress can lead to disease, I said they need to stop and smell the flowers, just sit and be.



roseb said:


> Congrats! Very pretty...you should have gotten first place!



Thank you that's nice of you to say.


----------

